# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  επισκευη γκρουντιγκ c6200

## papkir

κατα το ανοιγμα ενος ραδιοκασετοφωνου , το οποιο δεν δουλευε , βρηκα οπτικα στο κυκλωμα μια αντισταση καμενη κι εναν ηλεκτρολυτικο βραχυκυκλωμενο , τι αλλο πρεπει να κοιταξω η πως μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι καηκαν τα παραπανω , μπορει δηλαδη να καηκε η αντισταση επειδη βραχυκυκλωσε ο πυκνωτης η το αντιστροφο , καθε βοηθεια δεκτη
ευχαριστω

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Με το μάτι πως κατάλαβες το βραχυκύκλωμα???
Δώσε καμιά φωτο.

----------


## jdm

Δώσε  μας  παραπάνω  πληροφορίες, μέτρησες  τα  εξαρτήματα  και ήταν χαλασμένα; σε  πιο  σημείο  του  κυκλώμματος
ακριβώς  βρίσκονται; τι  άλλα εξαρτήματα βρίσκονται  γύρω  τους;

----------


## papkir

καλησπερα κι ευχαριστω σας , η αντισταση R138 3.3 ωμ ηταν καρβουνιασμενη και ο πυκνωτης c 118 470μf βραχυκυκλωμενος ( μετρηθηκε με καπασιτομετρο) , σας στελνω και αποσπασματα απο το σχηματικο , θα ανεβασω αργοτερα και φωτος
ευχαριστω

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ο πυκνωτής έφαγε την αντ/ση αλλά μπορεί να υπάρχει και άλλο πρόβλημα από το τρο/κό, που δεν φαίνεται στο σχέδιο.

----------

papkir (23-06-11)

----------


## jdm

Για να πάρουμε τα πράμματα με την σειρά ! 
Έβαλες  την  συσκευή  σε  λειτουργία; στο  τροφοδοτικό  έχεις  τα 14,5v  και  9,8v  μετά την ανόρθωση όπως αναφέρει  το σχηματικό;  όπως  είπε  και  ο  Αποστόλης  πιθανόν  να υπάρχει  πρόβλημμα  και  στο  τροφοδοτικό  οπότε  ξεκίνα  από  εκεί.

----------

papkir (23-06-11)

----------


## papkir

δεν μετρησα τασεις και ρευματα , με την τροφοδοσια μονο το μοτερ της κασσσετας λειτουργει , αλλα εχεται δικιο θ αρχισω απο την τροφοδοσια 
ανεβαζω και φωτο μηπως βοηθησει 
ευχαριστω σας πολυ

----------


## papkir

παιδια να ρωτησω αν ηταν απο τροφοδοτικο δεν θα επρεπε να καουν οι ασφαλειες του ;

----------


## jdm

Καλησπέρα. Από ότι βλέπω στο σχηματικό το τροφοδοτικό αποσυνδέεται από το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμμα. Αποσύνδεσε το λοιπόν
και μέτρα τις τάσεις dc που είπαμε παραπάνω, *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΑ 220V!*  που  υπάρχουν στο πρωτεύων του μετ/στη.
Δεν είναι  απαραίτητο να καούν οι ασφάλειες εδώ αν κάτι δεν δουλεύει σωστά π.χ αν τα τρανσίστορ Τ020 και Τ021 δεν 
σταθεροποιούν σωστά ή  η D020 ζένερ έχει διαροή.
Αυτό που είδα εγώ  στη  φωτογραφία που ανέβασες, είναι ότι το μαύρο τρίμερ [τις preh] δίπλα στην καμμένη  αντίσταση 
δεν είναι το εργοστασιακό της Grundig αλλά μεταγενέστερο, άρα  κάποια παλαιότερη επισκευή έχει γίνει σ' αυτό το σημείο. Πολές φορές επίσης οι αντιστάσεις καίγονται από κάποιον ημιαγωγό που έχει βραχυκυκλώσει, οπότε  κάνε ένα πέρασμα εκεί σε  τρανσίστορ και διόδους με το πολύμετρο.
Τέλος χωρίς να ξέρω  σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται το δικό σου  το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα όπως και το αδελφάκι του το
C6000 είναι από τα πολύ καλά μηχανήματα της Grundig πολύ καλή λήψη στο ραδιόφωνο και γλυκό ήχο, οπότε  αξίζει την
όποια  προσπάθεια αλλά και την απαραίτητη προσοχή.

----------


## papkir

σ ευχχαριστω φιλε δημητρη , το μηχανημα τ αγορασα απο παλιατζιδικο , ειναι εξωτερικα σε αριστη κατασταση (γι ατο και το πηρα ) αλλα εσωτερικα εχει μπει χερι , ηδη ανοιξα την πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου πανω στην οποια ειχε πολλες πιτσιλιες απο καλαι και πιθανον να βραχυκυκλωνε διαδρομους , ο μετασχηματιστης βγαζει σωστες τασεις καθως και η ανορθωση-εξομαλυνση , υπαρχουν ακομη αρκετοι ξεκολημενοι διαδρομοι -οχι κομενοι ευτυχως-απο υπερβολικη θερμοκρασια σε καποιες κολησεις , γενικα θελει πολυ προσοχη γνωση και υπομονη , ηδη αρχισε ν "αναπνει" αλλα πιανει μονο εναν σταθμο στα φμ και ακουγεται πολυ χαλια ( ροχαλιζει αρκετα ) , τεσπα εργοχειρο θα το κανω σιγα σιγα , εχεις καμια ιδεα πως να επιδιορθωσω τους ξεκολημενους διαδρομους  ; σκεφτομαι οτι πρεπει να τσεκαρω ολα τα τρανζιστορ ,τις διοδους και ν αλλαξω ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους και ο Θεος βοηθος
σ ευχαριστω και παλι για την βοηθεια.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Θα βάλεις καλώδιο παράλληλα στους διαδρόμους.

----------

papkir (24-06-11)

----------


## papkir

σ ευχαριστω φιλε αποστολη , σκεφτομουν μηπως υπαρχει καποια ειδικη κολα να τους κολησω πανω στην πλακετα , αλλιως θα μπει καλωδιο οπως ειπες.

----------


## jdm

Εγω  προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ κυανοακρυλική κόλλα στιγμής για να κολάω τους διαδρόμους αν δεν είναι κατεστραμένοι.
Αφαιρώ την κόληση, κολάω τον διάδρομο και αφού στεγνώσει η κόλλα στιγμιαία ξανακολάω με το κολητήρι . Είναι λίγο δύσκολος τρόπος  θέλει εξάσκηση προσοχή και ταχύτητα για να μην ξαναξεκολήσει η κόλλα. 
Μην ξεχάσεις να καθαρίσεις καλά με σπρεϋ επαφών όλα τα ποτενσιόμετρα και τους μεταγωγούς διακόπτες [επιλογής μπάντας] γιατί πιθανόν να σου δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα που ανέφερες με την κακή λήψη.
Καλή συνέχεια στην επισκευή.

----------

papkir (26-06-11)

----------


## papkir

γεια σε ολους , επειτα απο πολυ προσπαθεια καταφερα να αναστησω "εν μερη" το ραδιοφωνο , τελικα με τους σταθμους ειχε φαγωθει ο γραφιτης απο το ποτενσιομετρο για τον συντονισμο στα φμ , αυτο διορθωθηκε , τωρα εχω αλλο προβλημα και ζητω την βοηθεια σας , το ραδιοφωνο με χαμηλη ενταση παιζει πολυ καλα μολις αρχιζω και ανεβαζω λιγο την ενταση αρχιζει και παραμορφωνει παρααα  πολυ  , αλλαξα τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου , αν ακι ηταν οκ αλλα τιποτα ,  αλλαξα ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους και καποιες αντιστασεις που φαινοταν υποπτες αλλα παλι τιποτε , αν εχει καποιος καμια ιδεα ευπροσδεκτη 
ευχαριστω σας

----------


## jdm

Kαλησπέρα σε όλους, άλλαξες και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς του τροφοδοτικού; η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης 
είναι οκ; δοκίμασες με εξωτερική τάση dc αν συμβαίνει το ίδιο; μάλλον πρόβλημμα στο τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να υπάρχει.

----------


## papkir

φιλε δημητρη καλημερα , ναι αλλαξα ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους , δοκιμασα και με εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια ( απο μπαταριες ) αλλαξα και την γεφυρα αλλα ακριβως το ιδιο σκηνικο !

----------


## jdm

Παράξενη βλάβη. Τέτοια προβλήμματα παρουσίαζαν αντίστοιχα παλαιότερα μοντέλα philips, grundιg κ.λ.π. που χρησιμοποιούσαν ημιαγωγούς γερμανίου, ενώ το δικό σου πρέπει να έχει μόνο πυριτίου. 
Δοκίμασε με ένα άλλο μεγάφωνο μήπως αυτό έχει αρπάξει και παιδεύεσαι άδικα.

----------


## papkir

φιλε δημητρη καλημερα , δοκιμασα και με αλλο μεγαφωνο αλλα τπτ , υπαρχουν και διοδακια γερμανιου αλλα ηταν οκ , δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω , .....μαλλον πρεπει να περιμενω την εμπνευση ....
ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μέτρα τάση στο τρανζ. εξόδου μήπως πέφτει όταν ανεβάζεις ένταση.

----------

papkir (30-08-11)

----------

